# Newish to N scale



## Joe Canon (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello everyone. My name is Joe. My father collected n scale trains for many years. He passed away and I ended up with a pretty sizeable collection of engines and cars. Are older engines able to have dcc put in them? I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to this stuff but am running to educate myself in order to sale his collection over time. The pictures are of just 2 of probably 60 to 100 engines. I'm currently trying to organize and make an inventory and dcc is a topic I know nothing about.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

If you are selling them, I wouldn't worry about whether they can be upgraded or not. Just list what they are, potential buyers can determine for themselves. If you don't know much about trains or DCC, there too much potential for you getting something wrong in guessing at their upgradability. Just list what it is. 

FWIW there is a for sale section here and many members that might be interested in buying something from you. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Joe

I agree with Vette-kid...it's not at all necessary to 
add DCC decoders to the loco collection if you intend
selling.

You can run a FREE ad in our For Sale or Trade Forum.
By all means post pictures that show the locos and
cars. If they are in the original plastic 'jewel boxes' so
much the better. But you must state a price tho you
can also state OR BETTER OFFER. You also
should state your policy on Payment and Shipping.

Having said that, check with any Hobby Shops in
your area. They may be interested in buying or
brokering your trains...or be able to put you in
touch with the right people.

You can also list your trains in the Craigslist
Toys and Games, or Collectibles.

Don


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Sound advice offered by the members above. My take on the DCC is to list a locomotive as DCC equipped, DCC ready or not DCC ready. All, or at least most, can still be hard wired anyway.

Good luck with your selling. There are another great option on where to sell on but I am not sure if I am permitted to mention them? I have bought at least 25% of my substantial collection via that option (and I live in South Africa!)

Send me a pm if you want more info or if I am allowed to mention it here I will. No, it’s not feebay…


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I've seen others mention sites plenty, I think your good to put it here. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, back in the day we used a service called Onelist, which after multiple changes ended as groups.io. One in particular have been eating away at my retirement fund at a rate of knots...

You have to sign up but it's free. Few rules to follow, but simple enough. 

https://groups.io/g/NScaleYardSale - just over 1700 members worldwide but very effective. 

The original group but you can only sell on 1st and 15th of the month https://groups.io/g/n-scale/messages

Work simple - you send email to the list and it will send it to the members. Quite a safe way to sell/buy as membership is controlled and trolls/scammers get weeded out. 

Cheers and Njoy


----------

